# Meanings of your bettas' names?



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I am just curious.  I just recently looked some of my bettas names up, actually. Here are their meanings-

Males-
Spiridion- Spirit
Nereus- Wet one
Norm- Northerner
Fehmi- Love

Females- 
Tallulah-Faye- Leaping water, Loyalty
Hattie- Lord of the manor


----------



## creamcookie (May 2, 2010)

Boxer- I let my little brother name him to cheer him up when he was mad at me
Spot- He had a bunch of polka dots on his dorsal fin
Honey-to go with my bettas sweet personality


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I'll go WAYY back xD

Deimos- Terror
Akakios- Not evil (This turned out SOOO wrong XD Akakios, now Ace, is my most violent betta XD)
Thanatos- Death
Eros- Love (see a theme yet? "hint, look at the ending!")
Vulcan- Roman God of fire
Devin- Little black one
Shani- Red
Tai- great, extreme
Maximillian- greatest


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Well I've told you guys before why they have their Nato Phoenetic Alphabet names but I'll rehash it.  Since they're not conventional names, they don't really have meanings beyond the obvious.

Tango - I wanted to name him Tangerine and my husband insisted it was too girly. I tried Peaches. Too girly. So he came up with Tango from the ICAO alphabet. And then the naming convention stuck for the others. 

Whiskey - He's white, so we went with W from the alphabet.

Kilo - is a king betta so we used K. Plus, he's a big dude, so Kilo was a good choice.

I'll add Nugget in there even though he's not a betta. When we got him he was this tiny, tiny little nugget of a fish. He was like a 1/2 inch or less. So hubby named him Nugget. But one day we were watching him and I was showing him how fast his little fins move and how he could turn and pivot so effortlessly and Steve said, He looks like a little Huey helicopter. So we agreed to change his name to Huey!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Some of my betta's names don't have meaning, just cute names like Fish, Mr. Pink, Freddie Mercury, Blue Jeans, etc.

Demetri Faust.. Faust means fortunate one. Demetri is just a name I liked.
Eros.. same as CR
Neptune.. God of water
Rio.. spanish for river
Ada.. prosperous, joyful and happy (which I hope her spawn will be), it also means noble
Alexander.. means warrior.. I thought it was fitting for a dragon


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Cosmo-The Stars (R.I.P)
Bloo- Blue Spelled in a much more fun way, he was the most blue fish EVER! (R.I.P)
Lucky- One of my most favorite fish and he has the most vivid personality
Dragon- Looks like one


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Here are my betta's name meanings....

Winston - "Joy Stone" Interesting... But he does make me very happy. (When I first brought him home I was thinking about naming him Scrambles the Death Dealer ((the hurricane from Metalocalypse)) but when I got to know him a bit I went with the least threatening name I could think of)

Tifa - Character in the game Final Fantasy VII (I let my boyfriend name him... He was originally thought to be a female.. then he got older, and he's definitely a dude. My boyfriend refuses to rename the poor guy.)

Nina - The name of the Babylonian goddess of fertility... *facepalm* ... (The other one I let the boyfriend name. Thankfully REALLY a female this time.)

Cameron - "Crooked Nose"... (His former owner named him, and I decided to keep the name, because it's adorable. Not sure if the meaning fits, as he doesn't exactly have the anatomy to fit to start with.)


----------



## AnimeFish (May 28, 2010)

I don't know if mine have any real meaning. I'm a geek and they're just named after anime characters :lol:

*Shinji*- Neon Gensis Evangelion 
*Renji *- Bleach 
*Light-* Death Note
*Hiei-* Yu Yu Hakusho
*Hotohori*- Fushigi Yûgi
*Kenshin*- Rurouni Kenshin 
*Sasuke*- Naruto
*Vegeta*- Dragon Ball Z
*Ayato*- Rahxephon

*Ryoko*- Tenchi Muyo
*Washu-* Tenchi Muyo
*Sasami*- Tenchi Muyo
*Keade*- InuYasha
*Sugar*- Little Snow Fairy Sugar 
*Rei*- Neon Genesis Evangelion


----------



## carolyn (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi. I have 3 bettas.

George: just because I wanted to call him that. He is a gorgeous blue and purple vt
Flame: named by the students in my sons classroom. A feisty red vt
Jack: Captain Jack, a black vt with colorless fins with black edges. He reminds me of the Black Pearl from Pirates of the Carribeam, but my husband said Pearl wasn't a good name for him.


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

I named My Alexander after Alexander the great :] Haha Im a dork like that! My two old bettas were Yoda and Chewbacca......:]


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Great names everyone!
I'll add on my past betta's names just for the heck of it... (in order)

Darwin (my first ever betta, and will always truly be my favorite)- Good friend
Clarise- Fame
Polkee- Gumbi's horse (only I changed the spelling...)
Augie- Magnificent, great
Veles- God of trickery
Peanut- Well... he was just so tiny. XD


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Purple Haze - after Hendrix's song...he's all purple and red and blue and stuffz
Chance - he got a lucky chance when I walked into that store
Frusciante - after my all time favorite guitarist, John Frusciante
Fishy - was named by Vikki, and didn't want to change it


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

Alejandro - Defender of the People
Perry - Dweller by the Pear Tree
Casper - Treasurer
Lilah - Lilac Tree

Annnnd the rest aren't exactly 'names', they're more of objects or personality traits. Ex) Psych, Raindrop, Blue Lips, etc.


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

Most were just names I liked, personally.
Promise: reminded me of a rainbow, which in the Bible is God's covenant.
Tiger: is the colors of our school mascot (the tiger)
Draco: looked like a dragon to me, though he isn't one. 
Indigo: he's soo blue. Plus he has little marks on his forehead, like stars.
Pearl: well, she's reddish-pink and white. What else? 
Zippity: was not named by me, though I think the name suits her.
Cora Belle and Dakota just struck my fancy. They looked like them to me.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

grace- i dont know just thought of the name
?- dont know his name


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

R.I.P
Charles-free man
Henry-home ruler (ha ha i did not know this when I named him)
Benji-son of my right hand (whatever that means-I didn't want his name to be to manly because he was pink and purple)

Still Alive
Neptune-roman god of water (his middle name is Poseidon-greek god of water)


----------



## JosShavaughn (Jul 23, 2010)

My brand new betta's name is Zombie. I named him after Rob Zombie. It was between Zombie and Reznor (after Trent Reznor from Nine Inch Nails). I just thought he looked more like a Zombie kind of guy. 

I'll attach a picture. Tell me what ya'll think, does it fit?

I think he really looks like a Zombie in the 2nd picture. With those big black eyes, the flesh-ish colored body and the blue and red tail. Blue and red for veins and blood.


----------



## Little Marlin (Jul 4, 2010)

I don't have my betta yet but his name will be Marlin. I got the idea from someone on here who named their fish Merlin.


----------



## Little Marlin (Jul 4, 2010)

Ha! Now I see that xswornxoffxjello has a fish named Merlin!!


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

Finley- _Fair warrior._ His nickname, Finn, means Fair.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Mine means:
Aurora: After the Aurora Lights, always changing
Doggipoi's (I named his.)
Aqua: He swam like a flowing river...


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

My names aren't "meanings"

My male is Paddy (as they are from paddy fields) lol.

My females are...Itsy, Bitsy, Teeny, Weeny and Dot.... I need three more, called yellow, polka, bakini (Itsy bitsy teeny weeny yellow polka dot bakini LOL)


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Mine are quite boring meanings compared to all yours but i'll add them anyway  

Aden - Little Fire/ Handsome - He was my first betta but sadly he died  

Clark Gable - First he was called Sorbet because he looked like raspberry ripple ice cream at the time but as the months went on he marbled and a pencil line moustache became more prominent so I re-named him Clark Gable as he had one of the most famous pencil line moustaches in hollywood 

India - I could't think of a name for her so my sister called her indigo because of her colouring, Indigo didn't feel right so I named her India 

Angel - She was the only female in the tank at the time that didn't fight with the others so I called her my little angel because she was so well behaved but that has now changed lol

Molly - I just liked the name, she is my suicidal fish that always jumps out of the tank when I lift the lid 

Missy - She was clearly the "top dog" in the tank so I thought the name fit perfectly as she was a proper little madame 

Tinie - Tinie was my last addition to the tank and also the smallest, when i got her she was only four months old and compared to the others in the tank she was.... well tiny, so I changed the spelling a bit and kept the name


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

dipsydoodlenoodle said:


> My names aren't "meanings"
> 
> My male is Paddy (as they are from paddy fields) lol.
> 
> My females are...Itsy, Bitsy, Teeny, Weeny and Dot.... I need three more, called yellow, polka, bakini (Itsy bitsy teeny weeny yellow polka dot bakini LOL)


Timmy Mallet is awesome :lol:


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Alright, I'll add.

Past bettas-
Sam: I don't know, I was really young
Napoleon: a warrior? I'm not really sure why I named him this
Apollo: god of prophecy, medicine, music, art, law, beauty, wisdom, the sun and light
Comet: eh just came to me to name her
Kronos: Titan lord. Honestly I named him that because I have a Greek theme and he made my bettas spell "SNACK" (lol). I needed a "K" name and there it was
Irene: peace. She was really peaceful and even though I only called her "Girlie" anyway she needed a real name
Titan: ehh...it was Greek, the titans are fierce so Titan came to be

Current bettas-
Kreios: lord, master. He was Deimos, but it didn't really fit him after a while
Deimos: terror. I didn't get the name from CR, actually
Phobos: fear, panic. My dad was looking on the BBC news and there was something about Mars' moon Phobos. I asked what the other moon was and he said Deimos! So I thought it would be kind of funny to have both of Mars' moons.


----------



## BettaBuddi1221 (Jul 21, 2010)

This is so cool


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

Welsh said:


> Timmy Mallet is awesome :lol:


 
LMAO. I couldn't even remember who sung it; I just thought it was quite funny. Most of my fish have "clever" or funny names


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

dipsydoodlenoodle said:


> LMAO. I couldn't even remember who sung it; I just thought it was quite funny. Most of my fish have "clever" or funny names


Haha, I had that song in my head all day yesterday, I drove everyone mad singing out loud lol.


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

entreri after artemis enttrei from drizzt books only spelt diffrent and
warf after warf from star trek


----------



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

Gooberfish - fish native to the planet of Naboo :-D He's a blue VT.

Helios - personification of the sun in Greek mythology, sometimes another name for Apollo. He's a yellow crowntail. I let my husband name him, and thankfully I managed to convince him to go with the second choice. His first choice was Bill. :roll: :shake: Not that there's anything wrong with Bill, I just didn't think he looked like a Bill. :-D


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

omg i just finished doing this and i closed the browser D:< now i have to redo it 

Are we supposed to do the orgin of the names or why we named them what we named them, everyones doing different things im confused xD 
ill do a little bit of both.

*Puck: *the fairy in a midsummer night's dream 
*Meeko (also spelled mikko):* Who Is Like God
*Kokomo:* a song by the beach boys. Back in the day i thought this was a _Kermit the Frog_ original, but i guess not  
*Tina: *the site says 'Short Form Of Names Ending In Tina'
*Stan: *Diminutive Form Of Stanley: From The Stony Field
*Stitch:* Lilo and Stitch 
*Patchy: *has patches of different colour/pattern all over.
*Oli: *Diminutive form of Oliver: elf army. haha<3
*Tigga:* i dont even know xD the closest sounding name i could find was Tahigwa and it means At Peace, so we'll just go with that.
*Arturo (r.i.p):* Bear


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Cool! Love them


----------



## BettaLover143 (Jul 31, 2010)

*BettaLover143, pet names*

*:-(R.I.P-*
*1st. betta to ever own...was...*

*Abraham-I named him after the dead president beacuse he looked like he had a beard....lol when he would flare..*
*.but his meaning means-Father Of A Multitude.*

*Rock lee- I was watching naruto with my boyfriend, and rocklee was a character that showed no fear and was a warrior at heart so i named my red betta who was a real warrior at heart. But died of a betta disease.*

*Rock lee the 2nd- Naruto, I missed my Rocklee the 1st*

*Clhoe:-"verdant and blooming". she was a baby when I got her...pretty pink*

*Pepperoni- I was eating pizza one day and trying to figure out what I would name my betta and it came to me cuz his color was like a pepperoni...but probably like a month later my dog got on her hind legs and nocked over his betta bowl and when i came home he was dead before i could of got the chance to save him....I came to late... I was very mad at my dog for days....but i know she doesnt kno better.*

*Mr.WAcky- He was over all crazy...swimming upside down in circles....lol....his nickname was DENIM...cause his color code looked like washed out jeans...* 

*Alive and well...*

*Neji-'Screw' or "Heavenly Spin' once again watching naruto...*

*Sunshine-"the shingles were weathered by the sun and wind"*

*Heaven-Gods Dwelling *

*Skittles-he was a very colorful betta *

*Mr. Peppermint Patty- my male betta has a whitish/red pattern and looked like a peppermint.....*

Thanks for reading....


----------



## miyko (Jul 28, 2010)

spyro--- me and my boyfriend decided when we finished the new spyro game we would get a pet for our home... our world just didn't feel right with out spyro there so we named him spyro because of his blueish purple color and his friendly personality

cinder--- cinder was the other dragon in the new game spyro.... we named her that because if we ever are going to breed spyro it will be with cinder

lucky-- lucky was droped at the store when being netted she hopped out of the net... after this had happened the stor owner told us that 3 weeks ago lucky jumped into a furter down tank that contained paranahs... she was saved in time and only minor fin tears... and that i was lucky to have such a tough fish if she made it threw the night after that fall... she did!!! and now she is very healthy

dicount fish--- we are still looking for a name for her but i kinda like discount fish anyways... she was free when the whole lucky incednet occoured... she chages color alomst on a dime sometimes she is dark red and others she is pale and almost white....could this be calico???

saphire--- she is a deep blue and very mysteriouse.... shy and very fast silent strong type so i thought the name was fitting of her...


----------



## SilverCaracal (May 9, 2010)

Ares - God of War (all he ever does is flare at me lol)


----------



## Aven (Jul 30, 2010)

Aurora-His tail reminded me of the Northern lights.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Mine are 
Carlisle-From the twilight series he is a very nice fish with a white face just like the character.

Mizu-Jappanesse for water

Anardil-A king of Gondor and his name has some sort of meaning with the sun which fits him nicely.when I say meaning I am talking about the word of tolkien and there is actually a tolkien dictionary thats were I found the name.Oh and Gondor is in the Lord of the Rings movies but not Anardil.

So yeah those are some of my unique names.


----------



## proz03 (Aug 17, 2010)

*Sriracha*

Umm not really any deep meaning for my fish Just bettas are from Thailand soo I named him after the Thai hot sauce Sriracha! lol


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

Well, Bacardi was named pretty easily! He is blue and orange and i got him during my first year in college when i lived on res, so that meant alot of partying! And at the time my favourite drink was Bacardi, so that was how he got his name! I love it though  My last 2 fish before they past were based of 'call of duty' the video game. You had Frag, named after the Frag grenade. and then you had Barret, named after the best sniper riffle in the game a Barret 50 calibre!


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

Driving home from the pet store w/ Jennifer, my sis was shouting, "Name your fish Bob's Drycleaning!" etc. Finally she saw "Jennifer's Upholstering" so my fish became Jennifer.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

I named mine Thai because he looked like one and cause they are origionally from Thailand. 
I also picked Thai because I would love to travel outside the U.S.; other countries fascinate me, so it made me think of adventures and his personality seems to fit.


----------



## Euphie101 (Aug 28, 2010)

Euphrates - Name of a river in ancient Mesopotamia. I actually named him because my best friend's fish is named Tigris (another similar river in ancient Mesopotamia) so I thought it would be cute to give them matching names.  Euphrates ended up being to tedious to say so I call him Euphie. =D


----------



## Rockandrollgirl09 (Oct 22, 2012)

I have 5 Bettas currently and there names are:

Kaido---Little Dragon
Akio--- Bright Boy
Kamakaze---- My brother Named him
Zeus--- After the God
Kimani--- Butterfly


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

*Blueberry- * I thought it was cute and he does have berry like colors, red and blue

*Cheshire -* the cat from alice in wonderland  just thought it was fun to call him that, and pandora hearts

*Gary-* My nerite snail, named after spongebob's pet snail.

*Nameless *- yeaaah I couldn't think of anything for my other snail

*Mr.gobbles and cobbles *- they aren't mine, they are a pair of baby otos I'm caring for a friend while he settles down from moving. However since they didnt have names yet, I was allowed to name them for my trouble lol.

*Yuri - *was my rescue betta that died shortly after, his name meant "lily" in japanese, it was my bad he ended up with a girl's name, I thought he was a girl until I discovered he was just a plakat HM.


-----
*Non fishy names:*

*Hamlet - *I know it's not a fish, but its the name of my new robo hamster. Was reading shakespear at the time lol.

*Pen - *was my russian dwarf hamster, named after the penguin from neongensis evangelion

*Yuna -* was my rescue kitten, barely a week old, didn't last beyond 2 weeks, it's hard to keep a sick kitty alive for so long without the mother

*Squirtel - *was my turtle and first pet ever, though he is no longer with me, pokemon trend was in at the time 1998.


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

Most of mine are named after astronomical stuff:
*Nova* - salamander HMPK (RIP)
*Quantum Singularity* - red copper DeT
*Quasar* - orange OHM
*Solstice* - cellophane HM female
*Equinox* - orange VT
*Steve* - blue grizzle VT: he just looked like a Steve. =)


----------



## whiskandbowl (Aug 21, 2012)

Powerball- I had been thinking about getting another betta since my BF's betta Mikey died a few years ago. I send him a picture of Powerball asking him what he thought of him (he has such pretty colors "Want another betta?". He replied that he'd rather have a Powerball ticket. Well, I got the fish instead and named him powerball.

Stumpy- named because someone at work (grr:evil put him in with a female betta and guppies and they tore his fins off. He looked like a female. They're growing back good now though.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

honeycomb: yellow with black pineappling 
Casper: he was white/cellophane like a ghost when i bought him, but now, after 2 weeks he has already marbled tremendously!!!

Caspers full name: Sir Casper da Marshmallow


----------

